# Caring for my cables



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there a better way to care for my cables.

I usually pull the cable out onto the driveway and power wash it on the weekends. Let it dry off some then back into the drum it goes. Put some oil in the drum and give it a few spins to help the oil get onto the cable.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

3KP said:


> Is there a better way to care for my cables. I usually pull the cable out onto the driveway and power wash it on the weekends. Let it dry off some then back into the drum it goes. Put some oil in the drum and give it a few spins to help the oil get onto the cable.


Drum or sectional?

I can't speak for sectional but IMO the best way to take care of your drum cable is either what you explained or replace it. 

I replace my drum cables every six months


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The only cables I ever oil are my small specialty drum cables that get limited use. I also oil my sectional connector couplings every few months or as needed to keep them from sticking.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I spray wd40 into my drum after every use. Sectional, the pins get oiled at two month intervals or as needed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Drum or sectional?
> 
> *I can't speak for sectional but IMO the best way to take care of your drum cable is either what you explained or replace it.*
> 
> I replace my drum cables every six months


I'm on the same page with Unclog1776. Two different companies I worked for did things differently when it came to lubing the cables. One used a product called Snake Oil, comes in a one gallon jugs. The other just used gear oil from Auto Zone type places. Not sure which is better, the Snake Oil was much thinner than the gear oil and the cable seemed to "dry out" faster.

Six months sounds about right to me too, depending on how many drains you do. I'd say averaging 2-3 mains a day... I've had a cable last a year, and some last 3-4 months.

BTW, the best place I've ever found to buy cables is draincables.com. Great prices and the cables they make are really good quality.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Use them everyday.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Zackly... Use them a lot...
I also use Snake Oil and it smells nice too...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Use them everyday.


One of my cables is used far less than the other two. I'm a fan boy of the Super Vee with the 1/4" cable, but only use it for tub drains and those occasional super tight laundry traps... and messed up sink lines with sharp 90's. My last boss always wanted to have the machine kept in that stupid black box they come in when you pay for the extra 3/8" drum, which I've never used. One thing I've noticed about storing it in that box is that it keeps the moisture in rusting and weakening the cable. Now that I'm on my own, I find the best way to store the machine is cable down in a 5 gallon bucket. The cable, motor, and especially the commentator lasts a long time this way. I've actually had to break his machine apart to clean the commentator with sand paper and a razor blade, and free up the brushes at someones house before. That kind of repair on the jobsite is not needed, avoidable, and just plain unprofessional IMHO.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine is a open reel type so very very seldom do I have to oil them. I have 4 with 130' 11/16" cable and keep all in good shape. They are being use on the old model 55 Roto-Rooter machine. They go from limber to stiff and are rotated out as needed. The small cable is a open reel also with 75' 5/16". Using it on the model 4100.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> One of my cables is used far less than the other two. I'm a fan boy of the Super Vee with the 1/4" cable, but only use it for tub drains and those occasional super tight laundry traps... and messed up sink lines with sharp 90's. My last boss always wanted to have the machine kept in that stupid black box they come in when you pay for the extra 3/8" drum, which I've never used. One thing I've noticed about storing it in that box is that it keeps the moisture in rusting and weakening the cable. Now that I'm on my own, I find the best way to store the machine is cable down in a 5 gallon bucket. The cable, motor, and especially the commentator lasts a long time this way. I've actually had to break his machine apart to clean the commentator with sand paper and a razor blade, and free up the brushes at someones house before. That kind of repair on the jobsite is not needed, avoidable, and just plain unprofessional IMHO.



I always pull the cable out of my handgun after each use. I store it in a 5 gallon pail with the chuck facing the bottom of the bucket so excess water drains out. I have a 1/4" cable from Drain Cables Direct that is over 3 years old.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I always pull the cable out of my handgun after each use. I store it in a 5 gallon pail with the chuck facing the bottom of the bucket so excess water drains out. I have a 1/4" cable from Drain Cables Direct that is over 3 years old.


That reminds me.... One of the smartest things I've seen was an old worn out motorcycle tire to store a main line cable extension.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Been doing that for years. Haven't fallen over yet.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Some of you may not like to hear this but I buy my 1/4" cables from blowes. They sell them as replacements for those crappy little hand cranks homeowners buy. 

They don't last long but the crappieness of them makes it really easy to walk even the tightest traps. Get wrapped up once and the thing is toast but I find that applications I need a 1/4" rod for usually are pretty soft stoppages.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I'm on the same page with Unclog1776. Two different companies I worked for did things differently when it came to lubing the cables. One used a product called Snake Oil, comes in a one gallon jugs. The other just used gear oil from Auto Zone type places. Not sure which is better, the Snake Oil was much thinner than the gear oil and the cable seemed to "dry out" faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I easily get 1 year + out of a Spartan 5/8" cable. Drain Cables Direct become too limber, too quickly for me. I pay a little more for Spartan, but get a better product IMO.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I am going on three years with my general 5/8 cable. Starting to get real limber. Thinking that I will rotate it to my second hundred foot section. 5/16 cable is about 6 months at most.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Curious if anyone has ever bought cable in bulk and cut their own sections?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Some of you may not like to hear this but I buy my 1/4" cables from blowes. They sell them as replacements for those crappy little hand cranks homeowners buy.
> 
> They don't last long but the crappieness of them makes it really easy to walk even the tightest traps. Get wrapped up once and the thing is toast but I find that applications I need a 1/4" rod for usually are pretty soft stoppages.


Never thought of that. I'll have to stock one and give it a try. Thanks!

Ever have one get stuck or snap off in the line? I assume you run them in the drill snake?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Some of you may not like to hear this but I buy my 1/4" cables from blowes. They sell them as replacements for those crappy little hand cranks homeowners buy.
> 
> They don't last long but the crappieness of them makes it really easy to walk even the tightest traps. Get wrapped up once and the thing is toast but I find that applications I need a 1/4" rod for usually are pretty soft stoppages.




I also carry a spare drum loaded with hand spin cable. Sometimes it's the difference between walking away and getting it open.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I easily get 1 year + out of a Spartan 5/8" cable. Drain Cables Direct become too limber, too quickly for me. I pay a little more for Spartan, but get a better product IMO.




I get around 10 months out of my .55 cable. Can't run wet noodles 

What really matters is how many jobs you get from them. If I did a few per week then yeah, my cable would last years too.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Never thought of that. I'll have to stock one and give it a try. Thanks! Ever have one get stuck or snap off in the line? I assume you run them in the drill snake?


I have the little dura cable machine. Not sure model but it's got the trunk and a foot pedal. Made for 1/4". It's really only used on tubs and lav sinks


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

unclog1776 said:


> i have the little dura cable machine. Not sure model but it's got the trunk and a foot pedal. Made for 1/4". It's really only used on tubs and lav sinks



dm125


----------

